# Veterinarian accused of putting son, 4, in dog crate



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.postgazette.com/pg/07345/840829-100.stm">http://www.postgazette.com/pg/07345/840829-100.stm</a><!-- m -->



> Veterinarian accused of putting son, 4, in dog crate
> Tuesday, December 11, 2007
> The Associated Press
> BOARDMAN, Ohio -- A veterinarian is accused of putting his 4-year-old son in a dog crate for two hours as punishment last month.
> ...


----------



## olympus (Dec 11, 2007)

They should put him in the crate as a punishment.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 11, 2007)

To me, I believe it could have just been playing around. 

If the boy was in there for hours, then the boy would have signs of weakness, or struggling marks, bruises, etc. But the article said he was fine...

"The woman told the police that the boy was covered in dog hair and covered in what she believed the boys urine"

What? Does she know the difference between human and dog pee? You gotta be kidding me. 

Obviously theres hair in the crate, DOGS SLEEP IN IT DUH!


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 11, 2007)

Yea, that story sounds a bit fishy if you ask me. :roll:


----------



## playlboi (Dec 11, 2007)

hmn, maybe it was taken outta context


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 11, 2007)

I used to get in my dog's crate and get myself locked in with the sole purpose of trying to escape!! Being 4 years I would think the boy was curious to some extent of getting in there. Who knows....


----------



## Sammy (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh crap..... I better get my kid out of the dog crate asap.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 11, 2007)

Sammy said:


> Oh crap..... I better get my kid out of the dog crate asap.



LOL thats funny!


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Dec 11, 2007)

A bit over 30 years ago, when I was that around that age, I could be a rebellious little brat (like most kids I suspect). My father was never the type to yell and scream. It was not uncommon for my father to explain what I had done wrong, administer a spanking, tell me to sit in the corner or take a belt to my tail (for a few quick raps, not a severe beating).

Friends told of similar discipline, including such horrors as "no dessert" , "sit in the closet for an hour" and a smack across the face for backtalk. Today, these parents (of largely successful children) would be called abusive, sadistic monsters.

On the other hand, 4 year olds barely understand the world around them, and two hours in a cage sounds excessive. The fact that the mother called the police leads one to believe that there was a history. (yes, a fishy history)

On yet another hand, we're only talking about temporary housing. I commonly place my animals in small tank while cleaning their permanent (generally spacious) homes. Four foot tegu living in a four foot tank, now that's a crime. For all we know, this boy had a huge, beautiful enclosure with ample hides, climbs and basking spots.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 12, 2007)

Nyarlathotep said:


> A bit over 30 years ago, when I was that around that age, I could be a rebellious little brat (like most kids I suspect). My father was never the type to yell and scream. It was not uncommon for my father to explain what I had done wrong, administer a spanking, tell me to sit in the corner or take a belt to my tail (for a few quick raps, not a severe beating).
> 
> Friends told of similar discipline, including such horrors as "no dessert" , "sit in the closet for an hour" and a smack across the face for backtalk. Today, these parents (of largely successful children) would be called abusive, sadistic monsters.
> 
> ...



My mother was the same way, however, I do not think it was child abuse at all. I was never traumatized by her discipline, nor did it scar me for life. I was taught to respect other children as well as adults. This is one thing I think the children are lacking for the most part. 

In my time, we did not have the disrespect and violence seen in most children today. We did not have ten year olds running the home, school killings and just plain disrespect that most children/ teens show today.


----------

